# Nokia India to launch take-back campaign from Jan 1



## ThinkFree (Dec 31, 2008)

NEW DELHI: Nokia India on Wednesday said that it will launch its 'take-back' campaign from January 1. The take-back campaign is aimed at
educating mobile phone users on the importance of recycling eWaste and will be rolled out in phases across the country. As a part of this initiative, Nokia encourage mobile phone users to dispose their used handsets and accessories such as charges and handsets, regardless of the brand, at any of the recycling bins set up across Nokia Priority Dealers and Nokia Care Centers.

A Nokia survey across 13 countries has showed that only a mere 17% of the cellular users in India were aware that the handset could be recycled. The awareness quotient was the lowest in India. "The company will be planting a tree for every handset dropped into these recycling bins and giving out a surprise gift as well," Nokia said in a statement.

The highlight of the survey was that despite the fact that people on average have each owned around five phones, very few of these are being recycled once they are no longer used. Only 3% said they had recycled their old phone. Instead the majority, 44%, are simply being kept at homes never used. Others are giving their mobiles another life in different ways passing on their old phones to friends or family or selling their used devices. Globally, half of those surveyed didn't know phones could be recycled like this, with awareness lowest in India at 17% and Indonesia
at 29%, and highest in the UK at 80% and 66% in Finland and Sweden.

"The take-back campaign aims to increase awareness of the concept of recycling. If people no longer need their mobile devices, they can bring it back to Nokia for recycling and it can put it to good use - 100 percent of the materials in the phones can be recovered and used to make new products or generate energy," the company statement added.

According to Nokia India's VP and managing director D Shivakumar, the campaign offered the company an unique opportunity to make an impact that goes beyond its own business. "Our vision is a world where everyone being connected can contribute to sustainable development. As responsible leaders, we want to drive best practices in our industry. Achieving environmental leadership means minimizing our own environmental footprint and encouraging recycling is a step in this direction," he added.


Source: *economictimes.indiatimes.com/News_...as_take-back_campaign/articleshow/3917898.cms


----------



## red_devil (Dec 31, 2008)

lol they expect us to just "throw" our handsets into their bins and for doing that we get a "surprise gift" 

[PS : yesterday my dad bought a phone and the "surprise gift" he got was a coffee mug (available for Rs 10 in the market) ...so wouldn't be surprised to see their "surprise gift" to be a handout of all the nokia products  ]


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 31, 2008)

^^It's for only those who care for environment


----------



## red_devil (Dec 31, 2008)

^ AFAIK no one cares for the environment enough to just throw their phones into their bin...
c'mon if Nokia cared that much, they could've atleast had a BUY BACK and not A TAKE BACK campaign !!


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 31, 2008)

n6300 said:


> ^ AFAIK no one cares for the environment enough to just throw their phones into their bin...
> c'mon if Nokia cared that much, they could've atleast had a BUY BACK and not A TAKE BACK campaign !!



+1


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 31, 2008)

n6300 said:


> ^ AFAIK no one cares for the environment enough to just throw their phones into their bin...
> c'mon if Nokia cared that much, they could've atleast had a BUY BACK and not A TAKE BACK campaign !!



Don't have any info about the exchange offer nokia had around Diwali? They won't give you more than Rs. 500 for your phone .


----------



## jck (Dec 31, 2008)

when i saw the heading i thought it had something to do with the kashmir thing


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 31, 2008)

is it for environment or get cheap hardware , plastic , other things ??

like home appliance companies get ur old ones and give new ones !!!

anyway sounds very environmentally caring...

nowadays... nobody can be trusted... )


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 31, 2008)

Who wants to recycle their cellphone when they can earn some bucks by selling it?


----------



## red_devil (Dec 31, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> Don't have any info about the exchange offer nokia had around Diwali? They won't give you more than Rs. 500 for your phone .



I'd rather sell my phone for 500 than give it thinking i'm gonna do wonders to the world...

<and AFAIK, a lot of people would agree with me>

@jojothedragon exactly my thoughts


----------



## confused (Dec 31, 2008)

n6300 said:


> I'd rather sell my phone for 500 than give it thinking i'm gonna do wonders to the world...
> 
> <and AFAIK, a lot of people would agree with me>


+1.....nokia is so environment conscious from when???


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 31, 2008)

jojothedragon said:
			
		

> Who wants to recycle their cellphone when they can earn some bucks by selling it?


I have a Nokia 6600 from 2004. It's screen shows all white colour, but I can recieve calls. 
Will you buy it?
-------------------
I think this campaign is for non-working state phones also. Why? The recycling potential of both is same; working and non-working.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 1, 2009)

^ oh so u intend to help out environment ??

good. the world will become such a good place to live in..


----------



## hsr (Jan 1, 2009)

These Nokia people you are talkin about mostly has done 0 to the environment. They are doing so to get more publicity and nothing else.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 1, 2009)

n6300 said:
			
		

> ^ oh so u intend to help out environment ??
> 
> good. the world will become such a good place to live in..


Exactly. If I have a non-working phone which I cannot sell and no-one will buy, I will happily give it for recycling.


----------



## blondie (Jan 1, 2009)

Good, I was searching for something like this, I have 4 dead phones, I will happily put them away.


----------



## kapsicum (Jan 2, 2009)

this is basically a way to get back old handsets to their factory, which will end up putting Old working parts in upcoming Handsets ... which i believe is good eco-friendly initiative but May be Unreliable & Vulnerable to faults in Nokia's New offerings


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2009)

I got one Nokia 6610i which is not being used. I'll be happy to give  it to Nokia.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 2, 2009)

*Nokia to plant sapling for every old handset returned*



> BANGALORE: Global telecom major Nokia India will plant a sapling for every old mobile handset or accessory deposited with its dealers or customer
> care centres in this tech hub from Jan 1, the company said Wednesday.
> 
> "We want to educate mobile users on the importance of recycling e-waste. The 'take back' campaign will be rolled out across the country in phases, beginning from Bangalore Thursday," Nokia India managing director D. Shivakumar said in a statement.
> ...



*economictimes.indiatimes.com/Earth/Nokia_to_plant_sapling/articleshow/3923261.cms


----------

